# Clarks Summit,Pa Tasha LH 4-5yr Sp/F



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Evaluation from Yesterday:
<u>*TASHA*</u>Tasha is a 4-5 yr old black\red coated spayed female. She likes people, but not other dogs or cats. She's housebroken, active, but not crazy.
Tasha was an owner turn in because they didn't have time for her. She is a coated female, 4-5 yrs old and would be gorgeous with a bath, brushing and removal of some matting on her belly. She is extremely sweet, rolled over for a belly rub, accepted touching all over; took treats gently; pulled on the leash at first but then calmed down a bit (again...no exercise here so the dogs are crazed to get outside). Shelter has tried numerous times to socialize her with other dogs and we tried again today, w/o sucess. Even after she settled down outside and we stood around talking, she would snap, bark and lunge at the other dog (a very neutral male hound). This poor girl has been there since AUGUST and she is a dirty mess, caked with poop. She would have to be an only dog and no cats. 

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
(formerly Lackawanna Humane)
Clarks Summit, Pa.
570-586-3700


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She is GORGEOUS!

(fyi-about an hour after you left...ANOTHER gsd was brought in...young black/tan female!)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh how I would love to work that coat...give me a day and she wouldn't look like the same dog at all. She is lovely though.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump for sweet Tasha....


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump..................


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to give Tasha a bump.
She has so little chance of getting out of there. When I evaluated her she rolled over for a belly rub and loved everyone who saw her. Her coat is matted and filthy but she will be beautiful when groomed. She is , however, dog aggressive and would need to be the only dog and no cats either.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How badly aggressive is she? On walks, is it to kill, bark or lunge?
Is it just a problem of being in a home or is she a major safety concern during walks?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

When I evaluated her she would bark and lunge at every dog she saw...even from a distance. We were walking out in a grassy area...so it wasn't a stressful kennel/close quarters situation. That could be worked on and maybe improved. Based on what Kate (shelter mgr) said...she's tried several times with the same results. Tasha would definitely have to be an only dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Of note...ironically...Tasha is one of the very few gsd's at this shelter that was actually evaluated and she passed


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would think that w/o a doubt, the right person would be able to conquer the other dog aggression thing. What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Audra (Oct 5, 2009)

Dog aggression is definitely conquerable. Most shelters won't even give you that chance.

Our third shepherd was listed as extremely hostile to other males. Fighting, biting, barking, snapping. The whole bit. In one week I had him worked out of it.

If you feel strongly it is something you have the time, patience, ability to work on and handle then a long phone call with the shelter could do it. This isn't something for someone who has a job or other commitments to tackle. It needs solid one on one time.

I spent an hour convincing the rescue I was fully capable of transitioning an aggressive male dog into my all male home. Now I have three large male cuddlebugs running loose in my house.

Poor rescue girly just hasn't been properly dog socialized. If someone were going to try to work with her I wouldn't recommend a home with other female Shepherds, or any strong alpha type dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

She so reminds me of Angelina.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

I heard through the grapevines.....that Tasha's time is running out. She has to get out of there ASAP!! I am trying to buy her some time, but I can't promise anything. Can anyone help??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting development....

Tasha has been outside in their "yard" all morning. There are 3 other dogs kenneled out there. They are all jumping on their kennels, barking at her, play bowing...etc....and Tasha's response? She is not barking at them at all...no fence fighting...and she is wagging her tail and play bowing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm...maybe only leash aggression? Interesting!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

go figure...Karen is amazed!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Camppappy is coming today, right?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

THIS BEAUTIFUL LONG COAT GIRL NEEDS SOMEONE WHO WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT IT IS LIKE TO BE IN A SHELTER!


----------

